# Motor Disconnect



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Can a switch controlling the coil of a motor starter be considered as disconnect? Looking at 430.102.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> Can a switch controlling the coil of a motor starter be considered as disconnect? Looking at 430.102.


No. In the event of a starter failure, the switch controlling the coil can not disconnect power to the motor.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Take a look at 430.108 and 430.109 to determine what can be used as a disconnecting means.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Absolute NO, the line side could weld together in the contactor and never break apart, or the springs could fail and never pull the starter apart, about a 100 other potential issues with it.


At the end of the day, it still NO.


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

In Canada if it is under 15a this would be acceptable. What size motor?


----------

